# Botrytis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## redpassion (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi to all OD members. Briefly, I have little experience cultivating cannabis. Started OD growing in 2012 with only 2 plants which were potted and growing on my balcony. Alas! they were lost to Botrytis. 2013 I tried again, this time with 5 plants. Kept the potted plants growing on my balcony then transfered them to my small garden. Yet again Botrytis attacked, although I tried to save them be continually cutting away the affected buds they still succumbed to Botrytis and that was that!  2014  started with 16 plants knowing from past experience that 1 or more would fall prey to Botrytis, and they did! I lost all plants. A friend came to my rescue and gave me 5 plants...3 turned out to be male which left me with 2. One has been attacked by Botrytis and the other seems to be fungus free.  The attacked plant I managed to partially save after making drastic cuts below the affected buds. The same friend took me to see a plant which he has grown for me, it is 13 ft tall but I detected 3 small buds with Botrytis which we cut away. Hopefully I can harvest all 3 plants within the next few days.  The buds I need to make medicinal oil. I would appreciate any advice you may wish to give me. I forgot to mention that next year I will be planting "Hollands Hope" .


----------



## BenfukD (Oct 19, 2014)

http://www.practicalwinery.com/MarApr07/marapr07p30.htm


----------



## MR1 (Oct 19, 2014)

What color are the trichs. If they are close enough I would cut them down before you lose to much. My outdoor plants grow in an area where there is plenty of wind flowing through so I have never had mould.


----------



## MrCompletion (Oct 20, 2014)

Sounds to MrCompletion that you need a new grow spot or need to adjust your current one. You need more airflow in his opinion. This doesn't solve your current grow problem though. 

Nothing you can do will stop the current mold. In fact it has already probably spread to buds that you cant see yet. As MR1 has stated. Start harvesting. Better to be early than have nothing at all.

Spewing. MrCompletion hates mold. His toes get it more often than he cares to admit.


----------



## redpassion (Oct 20, 2014)

The trichomes are still transparent. The 2 plants are growing with a thick tall creeper on the left, a mandarin tree slightly behind and to their right Lauro nobilis. Behind the lauro there is an orange tree. I need all this coverage because I have neighbours whoes houses are attached to mine with high rise balconies. Neighbours who would quickly spill the beans! So I am a guerilla,guerilla grower in the true sense of the word. If you are found with 2 plants the authorities describe it as a plantation!!!!!! To harvest now will definitely mean that I will have a medicinal oil of inferior quality.
IF ANY MEMBER CAN ASSURE ME THAT THE FINAL OIL PRODUCT WILL STILL BE THERAPEUTICALLY ACTIVE AS IF DRIED MATURE TRICHOMES WERE USED, THEN PLEASE LET ME KNOW!


----------



## redpassion (Oct 20, 2014)

Well Mr.Completion, Better mold on the toes rather than the buds. Unfortuantely it is impossible for me to change my growing area. I need the surrounding plant coverage to protect my security. I live in a Rural mountainous area often over run by mushroom collectors, hunters, Motoendurist, quads and appacionado of trecking along the lower and higher elevations. We also ha a regiment of Forest Guards who travel throughout the area, add helicopters to the list and you will realise why I am stuck with my present and only growing area. To harvest now will, I am sure, have a detrimental effect on the final quality of the RSO medicinal oil.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 20, 2014)

I wish I could help you Red, I know there are a couple od growers in the outdoor section dealing with mold, I have no experience with mold.


----------



## MrCompletion (Oct 21, 2014)

MrCompletion appreciates you can't change your grow spot. But history shows u need to change something. You can't expect the same situation to give you a different result. You say you are growing on a balcony. Is there an opportunity to setup a pedestal fan perhaps? As one would use in a grow room?


----------



## MrCompletion (Oct 21, 2014)

Or perhaps change your strain to a mould resistant variety.


----------



## redpassion (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes MrCompletion, My next crop will be Hollands Hope! A highly recomended Indica strain very mould resistant. By the way, many different crops are suffering in the S.I namely olives and vines.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 21, 2014)

I use Serenade to combat black/brown molds, it contains copper sulfate.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 21, 2014)

if you go serenade, go 'ready to use'. the concentrate is garbage IME.
i prefer greencure myself for molds and mildews.


----------



## redpassion (Oct 21, 2014)

Copper sulfate is commonly used in S.Italy for protecting the grape vines. Generally sprayed 3 times a year. Many farmers also use it to spray the olive trees. It will wash/dilute away with rain that is why the vines are sprayed three times before the final harvest.


----------



## redpassion (May 12, 2015)

Well my friends, I finally made my oil but it wasn't particularly medicinal. The first evening after getting the oil into a 20 ml syringe I decided to ingest what was left in the heated glass recepticle! This was in the evening. Subsequently I drove to one of my favourite restaurants and ordered  half litre of red wine. Half way through the wine I began to feel very strange; every moment that passed by I continued to feel stranger!!! I left what was left of the wine on the table, made for the cashier, payed the bill and started towards my car. Once ready to drive away I felt as I have never ever felt before. Started driving home on the country road which I use almost daily, then everything started to change. All the perspective of the road completely changed! I seemed to be driving uphill where there were no hills, bends became a nightmare. Luckily there were no military police road blocks. The journey was only 4 kilometres but it seemed endless. Once home I sat down and I became overcome with panic. Half an hour passed and then I decided to call my friend for help, he being a veteran smoker and drinker. He took a risk as he had drank quite a lot of wine and came to my aid. So!!! No medicine but later much,much, laughter. Well they say that laughter can be a good medicine. I need to start a new thread but cannot remember how I started the first one. Can you help? Will try to see if I can figure it out because I am having an awful time with a feminized auto flowering indica.


----------



## redpassion (May 12, 2015)

*Let me describe here the problematic strain. It is called MED GOM 1. These seeds cost  10,00 each !  On the package the life cycle of this strain has been descibed as 60 days, chemotype average 5% THC - 6% CBD.  Type CBD Rich autoflowering, Sex feminized, height 50-80 cm
Yield  20-50 gr. Environment...indoor, outdoor greenhouse. info. cbdcrew.  Now I am not saying that the seeds are faulty; if there is a fault then it is obviously mine. So briefly, I purchased a growtent together with all the mod cons as was suggested to me. Used a 600 watt high pressure sodium lamp in what a call a winged reflector. Planted 9 GOM MED 1 in jiffy peat pots for easy transplanting. This was 40 days ago. Lost 5 and now I am left with 4. To try to save all these stunted plants, I removed them from the growtent onto a glass protected balcony but not to much avail. The remaining plants are only 4-5 inches tall!!!!!  1 week ago I planted 3 beautifully germinated seeds of the same strain and only 1 seems to have survived!!!!  I have some Hollands Hope, 3 Early XXX all feminized but not autoflowering, these so far haven't presented me with any problems.  Has any member grown plants successfully from this MED GOM 1 strain?:headbang:
*


----------



## kaotik (May 12, 2015)

why type of soil have you got them in?
what size of pots?
feeding them?
much airflow?


sorry to hear of your traumatic oil experience.. that's the one problem with this; there's no recommended dosage, gotta see what fits you.
bright side; atleast you know they work   

to start a new thread, go to what section it best fits (indoor/outdoor/sick plants/etc) then look for the green 'new thread' button near the top.


----------

